
Vintage Computing for Trusted Radiation Measurements - sohkamyung
http://nuclearfutures.princeton.edu/vintageverification/
======
tomalpha
The premise appears to be that using an old, simple, easy-to-verify
cpu/architecture makes it harder to embed malware in the nuclear-disarmament-
verification code that hostile (or at least somewhat untrusting) states would
both need to trust.

> ... as the performance of the inspection system is limited, and data
> acquisition and processing has to be designed and highly optimized
> accordingly.

I wonder if any potential exploit/workaround/disarmament-dodging would then
just move to a different layer.

This also reminds me of the most recent Underhanded C contest at
[http://www.underhanded-c.org/_page_id_5.html](http://www.underhanded-c.org/_page_id_5.html)

